

Promises, Problems and Product Development (Global Moxie) - joshclark
http://beta.bigmedium.com/blog/product-development.shtml
"Find the way to solve a problem that the customer has absorbed as a fact of life, a pain theyaEURXve borne so long they donaEURXt even realize itaEURXs there anymore."
======
joshclark
The clincher: "That's where the opportunity lies to surprise and delight: Find
the way to solve a problem that the customer has absorbed as a fact of life, a
pain they've borne so long they don't even realize it's there anymore. Those
opportunities rarely present themselves as feature requests."

